# sick, tired, frustrated.. my ibs story. please read/ help.



## aleeesh (Jun 2, 2013)

I was "diagnosed" with IBS this past December. Looking back on it now, I'd had symptoms for months and months beforehand, but dismissed it as other things. I would wake up with these god awful cramps, and I'd go into the bathroom and feel like I'd have to push, and I would try but nothing would happen. Then, certain things I ate would send me straight to the bathroom. When it started getting worse... the pain would start in either my stomach or my back, and work it's way to the other side. It would then go into my ribs and eventually into my chest. When I decided it was time to see the doctor, he told me to "take Aleve, twice a day as needed." When I went BACK because I was still having this wretched pain, he told me to take Align, to limit my dairy, and take lactaid pills when I did have dairy products. At first, I didn't listen to him.. I ended up going to the ER at 3 in the morning because the pain was finally unbearable. I felt like I was actually dying. They gave me a pill for nausea, and a shot for pain, and i went home and finally got some sleep. After that, I started doing what the Doctor told me to do. At first I felt the Align was working, and so were the lactaid pills. I was feeling better than I had been.

As time goes on, my condition is still getting worse. I can't eat half of the things that didn't bother me when I first found out i had IBS. And I can't help but wonder if i have been mis-diagnosed. Every day, I worry that i might have Crohn's disease, or something even worse. I feel like my doctor doesn't care about me, I have no insurance whatsoever. Because when I went back to him for my headache problems, guess what he told me to do? TAKE ALEVE. I am suffering. In need of answers, encouraging words, tips to cope with this problem.. anything.

**Also, forgot to mention that the pain has gotten worse over time and started making me SO nauseous, that i have ACTUALLY thrown up because of it 4 times now. I am afraid to eat because I don't want to get sick. I have lost 20 pounds because of IBS. (Not that I can't spare a few, but still...) I have been in pain for 3 days now, and last night i couldn't even drink WATER without feeling sick.

Thank you for reading if you did. Any and all feedback is welcome. i am 21 years old, in case anyone was wondering.


----------



## Suzbeech (Jun 2, 2013)

I am so sorry. I have IBS-C and I have unbearable abdominal and lower back pain most days. Ultracet makes it bearable. Last year for three months I was so sick, I thought I was dying. Colonoscopy, MRIs, but they couldn't find anything, "just" IBS. I have a very good doctor, (had to get rid of the first one--he was terrible) but still I don't think most doctors appreciate the amount of pain that some people have. Aleeve and such don't do anything for my pain. Meditation and walking (though it's tough to walk when I'm in horrible pain) seem to help a bit. I have to move much slower through the day than I'd like. Stop, breath, relax my shoulders, meditate, even for 5 or 10 minutes. There isn't any one cure for me. It's a new day every day as far as what my body will let me eat and such. i hope sharing with you eases your mind. I think that's one of the worst things for me. I'm tired, feel not healthy a lot of the time, but then I have days I feel wonderful, wonderful. But I can't figure out what sets off things for me. The ultracet does make the pain bearable. I take a low dose and even break the pill in half. HAlf in the a.m., and half in the p.m., if I need it. A probiotic every day does make a difference for me. Stress makes my IBS MUCH, MUCH worse. But it's a cycle. Tough to destress when I'm in pain and when I have to work in pain. But I stop and count my blessings inbetween. I hope your day tomorrow is a good one.


----------



## aleeesh (Jun 2, 2013)

Thank you so much for your kind words. I too, am sorry you have to live like this. What is Ultracet? Just an over the counter pain reliever, or does it have to be prescribed? My pain usually doesn't come until night time, but lately it has been happening earlier in the day. It gets worse with my menstrual cycle. Do you have problems with nausea?


----------



## Suzbeech (Jun 2, 2013)

Ultracet is a prescription. I do have problems with nausea, especially when my lower back starts hurting from the abdominal pain. I'm 59, but when I was younger my periods were Terrible pain. Ultracet would help with that, too. I eat yogart 3x's a day (strawberry) and I think that helps, and it's easy to get down.


----------

